# Is it just me? A trigger question.



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder if anyone else experiences what I have deemed A TRIGGER HANGOVER.

After I have experienced a trigger, which for me can last for hours or sometimes a whole day (once it was three) because I am not easily distracted, I go to bed and sleep through out the night but wake up the next day feeling like I have had far to much to drink. 
My head hurts, my body aches, and I have no energy for anything. Is this just something that happens to me or does anyone else have the trigger hangover happen to them too? If so is there anything that helps stop this or prevent it from happening? I know that preventing the trigger is one way but that is not always going to happen. 
I just want this part to stop. I want to wake up and feel alive rather then feel like crud and have a day wasted on just struggling through the hangover feeling and barely getting by. 

In advance I will thank you for your replies.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Try some of the hangover cures? NLP or some hypnotherapy?

This trigger hangover hasn't happened to me, but I wonder if it is a type of migraine you are suffering from?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Sometimes I feel a low grade depression during the day when I have a triggerring event. Rather than it carrying over I just get a bad night's sleep.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Only for the past 3 years. It gets better.? Yeah, it does...maybe...I think...It's supposed to anyway. Ask me again in twenty years, if I'm still alive. I'd be seventy-two.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Only for the past 3 years. It gets better.? Yeah, it does...maybe...I think...It's supposed to anyway. Ask me again in twenty years, if I'm still alive. I'd be seventy-two.


It's been about 15 years since dday #1 and while it's better, still struggle with it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> It's been about 15 years since dday #1 and while it's better, still struggle with it.


I can't tell you how many mornings I've felt like that, physically, not just in depressive mood. I think it is a major factor, among others, why I don't go out and date. That and the fact that I just still cannot believe it wasn't a movie or a dream and I'll wake up, exhale and wipe the sweat from my brow. Sure...


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

It is not a migraine thing. It only happens after a trigger day. I first thought that too until the pattern emerged. The only consistent thing is the trigger the day before.

I have tried massage therapy. It helps the physical aches and diminishes the severity of the head ache. But nothing stops the cycle. 

It is annoying mostly and interrupts my life. I get jealous and angry at my H for not having these problems I now have because of his actions and that does not help our marriage at all if I allow my self start getting angry at him for it. I have recognized resentment in my self towards him and work hard to not let that take a foot hold in me.

Cheating the gift that just keeps giving.....


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> I wonder if anyone else experiences what I have deemed A TRIGGER HANGOVER.
> 
> After I have experienced a trigger, which for me can last for hours or sometimes a whole day (once it was three) because I am not easily distracted, I go to bed and sleep through out the night but wake up the next day feeling like I have had far to much to drink.
> My head hurts, my body aches, and I have no energy for anything. Is this just something that happens to me or does anyone else have the trigger hangover happen to them too? If so is there anything that helps stop this or prevent it from happening? I know that preventing the trigger is one way but that is not always going to happen.
> ...


You may sleep all night but it probably isn't peaceful, rejuvenating rest, the mind is the strongest piece of hardware we have when it is having software problems well everything is affected.
Another way to look at it is your cell phone if you are in a bad area you can still use the phone but it is always having trouble searching for a signal which wears the battery down and fast your body is the same.
Waking up tired or not feeling well rested after a nights sleep could be a sign of depression go see the guy with the long fingers and the cold stethoscope or maybe a counselor.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> Cheating the gift that just keeps giving.....


[sigh] so true


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

...the guy with the long fingers?? snickers...ouch...Is it a requirement that urologists have large thick fingers? Next time I pick a urologist, I'm going to ask to see his hands. :rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> It is not a migraine thing. It only happens after a trigger day. I first thought that too until the pattern emerged. The only consistent thing is the trigger the day before.
> 
> I have tried massage therapy. It helps the physical aches and diminishes the severity of the head ache. But nothing stops the cycle.
> 
> ...


Stress can cause migraines. And a trigger is a very stressful thing.

My trigger happens several times a day. The entry code of the building I work in is the year my wife had her affair.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> ...the guy with the long fingers?? snickers...ouch...Is it a requirement that urologists have large thick fingers? Next time I pick a urologist, I'm going to ask to see his hands. :rofl:


I was referring to the family DR. who gives you the physicals where they have to check men for the ummm prostate always a fun time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

love=pain said:


> I was referring to the family DR. who gives you the physicals where they have to check men for the ummm prostate always a fun time.


Yeah, me too. Only a urologist did it for me. Wait..I didn't mean it that way. Only a urologist performed the oh forget it. My family doc has never done that. I'll have to ask her if she will. I mean! Oh crap..ugh...just forget it.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

Kurosity said:


> I wonder if anyone else experiences what I have deemed A TRIGGER HANGOVER.
> 
> After I have experienced a trigger, which for me can last for hours or sometimes a whole day (once it was three) because I am not easily distracted, I go to bed and sleep through out the night but wake up the next day feeling like I have had far to much to drink.
> My head hurts, my body aches, and I have no energy for anything. Is this just something that happens to me or does anyone else have the trigger hangover happen to them too? If so is there anything that helps stop this or prevent it from happening? I know that preventing the trigger is one way but that is not always going to happen.
> ...


It sounds like an emotional hangover from what you've described. Anger, tension, despair, disrespect, fear, jealousy and the list goes on can all cause intense emotions, which can cause a hangover effect the next day or even days later.

I've had them a plenty.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

An emotional hangover. That sounds right and the stress caused migraine that too makes sense. Thanks everyone for the replies. 

It helps to hear that someone else has suffered them too. I think I will still talk to my Dr about them and see what we might do for them. 
Until I can get some time for an appointment I will have to stock up on things for the migraine and pains because I am sure another trigger will happen at some point. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Stress can cause migraines. And a trigger is a very stressful thing.
> 
> My trigger happens several times a day. The entry code of the building I work in is the year my wife had her affair.


wow that just sucks, beyond words sucks. Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Yeah, me too. Only a urologist did it for me. Wait..I didn't mean it that way. Only a urologist performed the oh forget it. My family doc has never done that. I'll have to ask her if she will. I mean! Oh crap..ugh...just forget it.





HAHAHAHAHAHA
about as uncomfortable as a loud fart in church, never something to look forward too


----------



## OpenEnded (Jul 30, 2012)

Most likely you did not sleep well. Stress is not a good thing.

Try meditation, self talk before you fall asleep on a bad trigger day.


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

I know all to well, only difference is I don't make it through the night. After a bad trigger I always have a nightmare that ends up waking me in full fledged panic attack. I find an hour run gives me time to shake it off and gets me tired enough to finish the nights rest. Maybe if you exhausted yourself before bed it will help?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I will have to try a few things like a work out and the other ideas suggested here. My sister suggested taking a pain pill before bed after a trigger which I will also try. 

I have a Doctors appointment in two weeks to be checked out for these new symptoms. 

I have managed to not trigger lately by avoiding things that I know are going to set me into an emotional tail spin but I am aware that I cannot always have such luck with things that trigger me.

Thanks again for all the replies! I am excited to have a plan to combat this annoying hangover thing.


----------



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Stress can cause migraines. And a trigger is a very stressful thing.
> 
> My trigger happens several times a day. The entry code of the building I work in is the year my wife had her affair.


I feel for ya bro. Happens to me all the time. Hell just leaving for work, I drive by the house where she hooked up with some guy at a party. I drive by the married couples house she had a 3some with. 

Whenever I play mount & blade and tell my archers to "Fire at will" (she slept with a guy named Will) it just hits me in the gut a little bit. 

And I pretty much hate everyone with the same first name as them.

The biggest trigger, though, is the act itself. Whenever we have sex its like "So this is what she did with so and so..."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Jadiel said:


> I feel for ya bro. Happens to me all the time. Hell just leaving for work, I drive by the house where she hooked up with some guy at a party. I drive by the married couples house she had a 3some with.
> 
> Whenever I play mount & blade and tell my archers to "Fire at will" (she slept with a guy named Will) it just hits me in the gut a little bit.
> 
> ...


Actually just tell yourself they really *are* firing at Will. That might cheer you up.:smthumbup:


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Jadiel said:


> The biggest trigger, though, is the act itself. Whenever we have sex its like "So this is what she did with so and so..."


Man, that's brutal. How do you get through it?


----------

